# Jigging master reels



## nelson6500

I'm thinking about getting another jigging reel and this caught my eye :bounce:, But when comes a time to service this reel who in the Houston area can service this reel?

*Specifications:

* *8S A-RB Stainless Steel Ball Bearings + One Anti-reverse Roller Bearing  *

*Two Docking System **Twindrag System *
*Accurately molded and highest quality material *
*Max Drag: 50LB *
*Full Drag: 25LB (at strike) *
*Easy & smooth cranking  *
*Gear Ratio: 4:1  *
*Arm Length: 102mm or 4 inches *
*Suits 100G~300G Jigging Rod  *
*Line Capacity (PE Line/Meter): PE3 (450M), PE4 (400M), PE5 (350M) *
*Weight: 500G/17.78 oz *




















Matt


----------



## luna sea II

I caught a couple fish on a pe4 wednesday. it's a very sweet reel but the retrieve is too slow for me.


----------



## abz400

you need to check out them on youtube.


----------



## hog

Realy nice look'n reel there Matt.

Im sure you know, but there's LOTS of jigging master fishing you tube videos... 

(You have some good'n on there too) 

Im sure Kil will chime in and give ya his .02's on it..

Hog


----------



## ksong

When JM introduced JM PE reels, I told them I would carry them after I tested them. I got a few PE4 reels by postponing big orders and I asked a reel expert to check the inside of the reel thorougly because I know nothing about inside parts and mechanizm of a reel. 
Meanwhile I tested the reel for bluefin out of Cape May as I believe the best way to test a reel is to test them to the limit. The PE4 reel is very tiny Avet SX size reel. After I landed 90 lbs, 120 lbs and 150 lbs bluefin and after I got a favorable report from the reel expert, I placed a big order, but I couldn't get the reels I wanted as the PE reels were out stock as they were extremely popular in Southeast Asia and NZ.

I landed a 180 lbs bluefin with PE5 in 11 minutes in Cape Cod last Nov.
The PE reel looks nice, but you can not judge the reel just by the apprearance until you use them for big tuna. 
While Accurate BX series are great reels for jigging and bait fishing, I hate to say that PE reels are true jigging reels and there is no peer so far.

PE7/8 will be here soon. They are ready to ship to me. PE7/8 are BX2 600 ( 665) size reel, but even PE5/6 can handle 200 lbs tuna. 
While Accurate BX2 has only anti-reverse ball bearings, PE reels have double docking system in addition to anti-reverse ball bearings.


----------



## Arlon

How does one of these fancy new jobs compare to the old aluminum spool Penn 505 HS jig masters? I always liked the faster retreive ratio of the HS reels but you definately loose some cranking power.

That lever drag sure looks handy!


----------



## luna sea II

Arlon said:


> How does one of these fancy new jobs compare to the old aluminum spool Penn 505 HS jig masters? I always liked the faster retreive ratio of the HS reels but you definately loose some cranking power.
> 
> That lever drag sure looks handy!


 not familiar with that model. I've got some 555 penns and this reel is light years ahead of anything penn's ever made in terms of precision, fit and finish, and smoothness. It's a tiny reel but it puts out alot of drag with incredable freespool. 
The 4:1 ratio combined with the small spool means not as much line pick up per turn as any jigging reel I've ever used which doesn't suit my style of jigging but is perfect for some.


----------



## ksong

luna sea II said:


> The 4:1 ratio combined with the small spool means not as much line pick up per turn as any jigging reel I've ever used which doesn't suit my style of jigging but is perfect for some.


 This is one of the major subject on my jigging seminars.
I read many times that 4:1 ratio is too slow or it doesn't pick ups lime per turn. You definitely don't need fast cranking for tuna jigging and I really don't know why tuna jigging reel has to be above certain inches per crank.
All I know the 4:1 gear ration is good balance between cranking speed and cranking power.


----------



## cabolew

To the OP's question, I'm sure Serious Tackle in La Marque could perform routine maintenance for you. The question will become, can anyone get parts if they are needed. Many times a shop like Serious Tackle will have equivalent bearings etc if needed.


----------



## nelson6500

cabolew said:


> To the OP's question, I'm sure Serious Tackle in La Marque could perform routine maintenance for you. The question will become, can anyone get parts if they are needed. Many times a shop like Serious Tackle will have equivalent bearings etc if needed.


Thank you for answering my question :cheers:.

Matt


----------



## EAA

ksong said:


> This is one of the major subject on my jigging seminars.
> I read many times that 4:1 ratio is too slow or it doesn't pick ups lime per turn. You definitely don't need fast cranking for tuna jigging and I really don't know why tuna jigging reel has to be above certain inches per crank.
> All I know the 4:1 gear ration is good balance between cranking speed and cranking power.


What about for amberjack? Is the gear ratio good for them or would a reel with a higher retrieve ratio/inches per crank like an Accurate bx2 600n be better for AJs and also be good for tuna?


----------



## nelson6500

I have had this reel for almost a year now and it's holding up very well, It had reeled in groupers, kings, lings, hoo's, AJ's, and Snappers all with no problems what so ever.

Matt


----------



## ksong

EAA said:


> What about for amberjack? Is the gear ratio good for them or would a reel with a higher retrieve ratio/inches per crank like an Accurate bx2 600n be better for AJs and also be good for tuna?


PE reels are designed by JM who mainly jig for AJ or kingfish (yellowtail).


----------



## hien361

thats a sweet reel, I'm thinking of getting the blue pe4


----------

